# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Nga ndryshojmë ne nga të huajt?

## Silk

prit tashi....si shume e frymezuar jam per tu shprehur mbi kete teme, them, se do aktivizohem shume  :buzeqeshje: 

une te pakten... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Silk

gjeja e pare: keto jane shume korrekte more aman, ke lezet ne shq, se merr dreqi vesh, se c'behet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Silk

te huajt 

jane pragmatike (kane parasysh qellimin, qe duan te arrijne) dhe konsumista te cmendur (kam frike per ta, se aty e gjejne kuptimin e jetes lol)

dine 

te veteprezantohen

te mbajne rradhe

te mos kene turp te jene vetvetja

te mos e vrasin shume mendjen per te tjeret

te mos quajne k... vajzat me te dashur lol

te ndajne qejfin nga detyra 

te shtyjne studimin per vite me rradhe

te ankohen, se ndihen te vetmuar

te lejne pusulla "urdheruese"

ta mbajne mire me te gjithe po te mos kene shoke te vertete

----------


## Silk

dine

te mbajne pozicion vetepermbajtes ne metro si e si te mos dhunojne hapesiren e tjetrit (ndalohet levizja e bebeve dhe rreptesisht shikimi i tjetrit ne sy :buzeqeshje: )

te ndajne plehrat me vetedijen, se keshtu eshte me e drejte per pasardhesit (edhe une i ndaj me vetedije, se po bej dicka te bezdisshme lol)

----------


## Silk

dine te organizojne ne pergithesi dhe te bien ne ujdi (te pakten sa per sy e faqe)

te te mbushin mendjen, se gjithcka e bejne sipas llogjikes dhe rregullave te parapercaktuara per te gjithe

dine te tentojne lol te te mashtojne embel sa te mos e vesh re me truke publicitare te te gjitha llojeve te mundshme

----------


## ideus

> te huajt 
> 
> jane pragmatike (kane parasysh qellimin, qe duan te arrijne) dhe konsumista te cmendur (kam frike per ta, se aty e gjejne kuptimin e jetes lol)
> 
> dine 
> 
> te veteprezantohen
> 
> te mbajne rradhe
> ...



Pavarsimi privat eshte celsi i kultures se cdo personi. Popujt te cilet i praktikojne ato veti qe ti i ke permend me larte, jane njerz qe nuk varen shume nga njeri-tjetri, me teper bazohen ne kushtet qe i ofron shteti. Cdo kush bazohet ne forcat e veta, dhe cdo qellim qe i parashtrojne vetes, fundin e shohin shume me clearly se sa popujt qe jetojne ne vendet me pak te zhvilluara.
Mirepo, nuk duhet harru se cdo medalje perbehet prej dy aneve. Nje perqindje e madhe e ketij "qytetrimit te shthurur" sot popuj ne boten e civilizuar jane duke i vujte pasojat. 
Shqiptaret nuk dallojne shume nga popujt tjere evropian. Kulture dhe tradite  qytetrimi  kemi. E kemi te percjelle nder shekuj, me kanun, me ligj, dhe me ndershmeri private trasheguar nga te paret.

----------


## Homza

Ne Shqiptaret jemi njesha!!!!pak kryt per se mbrapshti po hajt mo!

----------


## Silk

> Shqiptaret nuk dallojne shume nga popujt tjere evropian. Kulture dhe tradite  qytetrimi  kemi. E kemi te percjelle nder shekuj, me kanun, me ligj, dhe me ndershmeri private trasheguar nga te paret.


kush tha se jo? merri pak me me ironi ato, qe kam shkruajtur, jane provokime ne sensin e mire te fjales...

----------


## ideus

> kush tha se jo? merri pak me me ironi ato, qe kam shkruajtur, jane provokime ne sensin e mire te fjales...


Pyetja ishte: Nga ndryshojme ne nga te huajt?
Une e dhash mendimin tim, krahas mendimit tend. Nuk i mora per provokim ato qe ti i ke shkru, por i mora si pikpamje tujat.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

*PYETJE INTERESANTE, NGA NDRYSHOJM NE NGA TE HUAJT**...tju them te drejten vetem per nga gjuha si pik e par, se sa i perket gjerave te tjera te gjitha mvaren nga karakteri i njeriut, dhe te cilen edukim e ka...*
                                       ...kalofeshi mir dhe çdo te mir...

----------


## Pasiqe

"Ne" dhe "te huajt". Krahasim ndermjet 5 milione shqiptaresh dhe nja 6 miliarde "te huajsh". Sikur s'ka kuptim kjo teme. 

Pse nuk specifikon per cfare te huajsh e ke fjalen?

----------


## PINK

Une personalisht nuk dallohem qe jam e vendit dhe jo e huaj . Teme nonsense . Baj .

----------


## FLORIRI

Ne me disa popuj ngjajme me disa kemi ndryshime teper te dukshme...

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Xho e vertete vetem se ato fjalet e miresjelljes shume fallso u duken kur i thone...


Edhe mua me duken shume te shtirur. Psh. Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :ngerdheshje: DDDDDDDDDDD, me ate buzeqeshjen e madhe, qe a thua ti u mahnit kur te pa. 

dhe ti thu: Pse po me *hi* kshu kjo mu. Edhe fillon shikon veten pastaj, nga koka te komet, dhe thu: Jo jo ne rregull jam! dhe i thu HI.

Pastaj kur largohesh te thote: Byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :ngerdheshje: DDDDDDDD prap duke u zgerdhi, dhe ti thu: sa ju bo qefi qe ika! Pa pa pa.

----------


## ChuChu

> dhe ti thu: Pse po me *hi* kshu kjo mu. Edhe fillon shikon veten pastaj, nga koka te komet, dhe thu: Jo jo ne rregull jam! dhe i thu HI.


sa e vrisni mendjen dhe ju.

me mire ta fillosh diten me nje buzeqeshje dhe nje hi te shtire, se sa me te shamet 'e sinqerta' te taneve.

Se kur shikoj avatarin e Gio's kujtohem: Kush iku nga American Idol dje se s'e kapa fundin.

----------


## Silk

> Psh amerikani e toleron qe motra e tij me te dashurin te shkerdhehen ne dhomen tjeter nderkohe qe ky po sheh nej film horror me prinderit ulur ne sofa...
> Edukate eshte kjo per ty?


eshte emancipim, po nuk e bene ngjitur, e bejne diku tjeter (dashuri, dashuri....floriri :buzeqeshje: ). gjerat me mire te behen haptazi.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> sa e vrisni mendjen dhe ju.
> 
> me mire ta fillosh diten me nje buzeqeshje dhe nje hi te shtire, se sa me te shamet 'e sinqerta' te taneve.
> 
> Se kur shikoj avatarin e Gio's kujtohem: Kush iku nga American Idol dje se s'e kapa fundin.


Car te bej o Kuqalashe, une nuk shtirem dot. Me pelqen e verteta. Shtirja eshte preference personale. Cave ju pelqen, ca te tjerve jo. 

Po me siguri ka bukurine e vet te jesh dhe siperfaqesor/e.

----------


## Silk

> Une personalisht nuk dallohem qe jam e vendit dhe jo e huaj . Teme nonsense . Baj .


ato nonsens-at.........looooool. ja e shikon sa shqiptare jam une? po te isha e huaj s'ta varja fare :ngerdheshje: 

meqe ra fjala: ketu nuk ndihesh e deshiruar njehere (kalamaja per austrine flas une)...

ndryshime kemi sa te duash, prit sa te me vije dufi dhe do ta nxjerr :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

cfare ka te beje me te qenit siperfaqesore aty? ti s'po kerkon te behesh best friends me tjetrin. nje buzeqeshje e nje thank you do not ruin your day. shqiptare me miza. Lol.


Silk  :buzeqeshje:  Lol.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Me sa di une, gjerat e shtira, si thua ti, jane dhe siperfaqesore, apo jo.  Robi thote miremengjes dhe faleminderit me karar, jo me qurravitje te shtirura dhe te neveritshme. 

Nuk ka pune mize aty. Mos ver fjale ne shkrimin tim.

----------

